# rabbit hunting in north dakota



## wvondo (Sep 10, 2003)

I heard some guys talking about the hare hunting in north dakota?Was wondering if anyone has ever done it?We have a real good pack of hounds and they sure made it sound interesting.Any info would be appreciated,or anyone interested in going for a week send me a email or just reply [email protected]


----------

